# Still to be named



## Forresbroons (Oct 4, 2020)

Here are couple of pics of our newish van on our first trip away and a couple of the sights.


----------



## mjvw (Oct 4, 2020)

Very nice van and stop over location enjoy


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 4, 2020)

Cozy-campa


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice van... looks comfy too! Hope you all have many years of happy adventures together


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 4, 2020)

Very nice van, you would think with what it cost they would have put a rear windows in instead of a fence panel though 
Picking a name is sometimes easy but can also be difficult, we bought ours in 2002 and still haven't named it, all our other vans were named immediately


----------



## oppy (Oct 4, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> we bought ours in 2002 and still haven't named it, all our other vans were named immediately


Le boite de fer tente perhaps?


----------



## The laird (Oct 4, 2020)

Love it safe times and journeys to you both


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice job and health to wear.


----------



## skippy (Oct 4, 2020)

I have just realised I nevernamed my last vehicle although owned for over 8 years.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 4, 2020)

Love the van. You’ll have to reveal at least part of the reg if you want help with a name.


----------



## mfw (Oct 5, 2020)

Never understood reason for naming vehicles and probably never will - tend to refer to them as old girls or more choice words if i'm having an issue/problem with them


----------



## Dezi (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice van, enjoy it.

Dezi


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 20, 2020)

Nice looking van


----------



## Wully (Dec 20, 2020)

I like that what a nice lay out enjoy.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 20, 2020)

Miss snuggles,  people think my name is Molly  its the van


----------



## Blue yonder (Dec 20, 2020)

Congrats, it looks very comfortable indeed, hope we all find it safe to enjoy our vans again soon.


----------



## deka (Dec 20, 2020)

Very nice van my friend, As I Come from the Neck End of Stoke I refer mine as 'The Bus' or 'Chris & Deka's Wom on wheels'


----------



## Neckender (Dec 21, 2020)

deka said:


> Very nice van my friend, As I Come from the Neck End of Stoke I refer mine as 'The Bus' or 'Chris & Deka's Wom on wheels'


Hi Deka from another Neckender.

John.


----------



## Neckender (Dec 21, 2020)

Lovely looking van.

John.


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice looking van..we call ours " the van" despite trying to name her, that's what stuck!


----------



## Forresbroons (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for for all the nice comments


----------

